# Salieri taught music to Beethoven Schubert Liszt Meyerbeer and Mozart...



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

He did have an impressive roster of pupils: Beethoven, Schubert, Meyerbeer Liszt - and Mozart..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Did he teach Stockhausen too _


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

asiago12 said:


> He did have an impressive roster of pupils: Beethoven, Schubert, Meyerbeer Liszt - and Mozart..


And not a bad composer in his own right, either!

I suppose you could say Berlioz was a spiritual pupil; _Les Danaïdes_ inspired Hector to become a musician.


----------



## asiago12 (May 2, 2019)

At Mozart "time" Vienna and Austria were dominated by Italians in any field of music...


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Mozart wasn't a "pupil" of Salieri's, they were colleagues.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

trazom said:


> Mozart wasn't a "pupil" of Salieri's, they were colleagues.


Salieri taught Mozart's son, Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Leave Salieri alone - let the poor man's soul rest forever in the place where mediocrities go when they expire.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Salieri beat Mozart for the Best Actor Oscar.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Alfacharger said:


> Salieri taught Mozart's son, Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart.


Oh, that's right. I forgot about him! I guess when someone's listing an "impressive roster" of composers the first Mozart that comes to my mind isn't Franz Xaver who was a virtual nullity as a composer.

Beethoven, Schubert, Meyerbeer, Liszt...Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart. One of these things is not like the others


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

PlaySalieri said:


> Leave Salieri alone - let the poor man's soul rest forever in the place where mediocrities go when they expire.


Tell me: why do you think Salieri's 'mediocre', yet use 'PlaySalieri' as your moniker?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Tell me: why do you think Salieri's 'mediocre', yet use 'PlaySalieri' as your moniker?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Tell me: why do you think Salieri's 'mediocre', yet use 'PlaySalieri' as your moniker?


have you seen the "play salieri" scene in Amadeus the film?


----------

